# Western Unimount Comes up slow



## mow-it-alls (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey there,

I've been thoroughly digging for answers to this, but couldn't find any. I have a 1993 F250 with a similarly aged Unimount Western setup. It's been giving me issues since I've had it. Basically, it takes about 7 seconds to raise the blade from the ground to all the way up. This is WAY slower than my other truck's unimount with a new pump. However the left to right is fast as new. When it's warmer out, the plow seems to rise a tad faster, but it still isn't where I'd like it. I was toying with the little valve (screws in and out to speed up/slow down plow drop speed) and for some reason when I screwed it in tighter, it dropped quicker, although I read the opposite. The truck also has a brand-new battery, and fresh fluid. It took 3/4 of a quart, so it could have been low before.

Basically, I was wondering if it could be the motor (although it's clearly making noise and raising the plow) or the pump. Should I replace the pump?

Thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Get a 5000lb gauge and do a pressure test. You can take the motor off and take the top off, give it a look. You did clean the filter.


----------



## snowbelt_mi (Jan 5, 2017)

Randall I was about to post a question similar to mow-it-All's when I saw your response....my unimount MVP is all-around slow....like PAINFULLY SLOW...sometimes I have to come to a complete stop mid-maneuver while plowing to wait on the darn wings to move so I don't push the wrong way....I've tried to be really patient because I know she's old...I bought it "well-seasoned" 4 years ago. It's the same speed today that it was then. Should I start with pressure tests on all functions and a motor inspection? If so, can you tell me what to look for on the motor and where? Also what values for pressure readings are considered good or acceptable? Thanks in advance...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Remove the resiviore and clean the filter. Put a 5000lb pressure gauge in the lift hose


----------



## snowbelt_mi (Jan 5, 2017)

I just cleaned the screen inside the tank. I'll put the gauge in the lift line today and let you know what happens. BTW...probably doesn't matter, but jut in case of any tips,I'm putting two new angle cylinders on it today so I guess I'll just purge the air, fill it with fluid and do a pressure test. Thanks


----------



## snowbelt_mi (Jan 5, 2017)

On a side note...my wife and in-laws lived in Chester for many years… Small world


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

snowbelt_mi said:


> I just cleaned the screen inside the tank. I'll put the gauge in the lift line today and let you know what happens. BTW...probably doesn't matter, but jut in case of any tips,I'm putting two new angle cylinders on it today so I guess I'll just purge the air, fill it with fluid and do a pressure test. Thanks


Unimounts don't have lift lines.......


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Unimounts don't have lift lines.......


Been up with the puppy since 4 am. Shoot me. I thought this was the guy with the V plow. I needs a vacation!


----------



## snowbelt_mi (Jan 5, 2017)

It is a V-plow. A Western MVP with a Unimount.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

do too.. it is a unimount MVP


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Unimounts don't have lift lines.......


well, you are right they don't have lift _lines_, they have only one lift line


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> well, you are right they don't have lift _lines_, they have only one lift line


Yea your right. Should have said lift cylinder hose to be P.C.


----------

